# Get a set of free safety glasses



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I filled it out.....now I wonder what the catch is.....Nice looking glasses.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

ditto....


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

John said:


> Get a set of free safety glasses here
> 
> http://www.aearoweb.com/sites/occ/Contact_Us.aspx
> 
> Carry On............That Is All


 
Thanks John!:thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

John said:


> Get a set of free safety glasses here
> 
> http://www.aearoweb.com/sites/occ/Contact_Us.aspx
> 
> Carry On............That Is All


 Thanks for the link.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Groovy. Thanks. I filled it out. I can always use another pair of safety glasses. I tend to lose safety glasses, sunglasses, and gloves pretty regularly.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Groovy. Thanks. I filled it out. I can always use another pair of safety glasses. I tend to lose safety glasses, sunglasses, and gloves pretty regularly.


 Yep.....I know that's right.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Yep.....I know that's right.


 
If I own it I can lose it!:laughing: I hope the glasses arrive soon I lost mine!:whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> If I own it I can lose it!:laughing: I hope the glasses arrive soon I lost mine!:whistling2:


 I ordered the ones with tinted lens for mowing and weed eating the grass. At work we have to wear clear lens. I'm ready to have to mow the grass again.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I ordered the ones with tinted lens for mowing and weed eating the grass. At work we have to wear clear lens. I'm ready to have to mow the grass again.:thumbsup:


Yeah, just rub it in........


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Yeah, just rub it in........


 I'm tired of the cold weather. I know it isn't as cold as what you guys are used to,but I'm still tired of it. I bet Ya'll are tired of the snow.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Has anyone figured out why they are giving away a free pair? The form made it seem like it was just for businesses maybe as a sells pitch?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Has anyone figured out why they are giving away a free pair? The form made it seem like it was just for businesses maybe as a sells pitch?


Seemed like a promotion deal to me.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I'm tired of the cold weather. I know it isn't as cold as what you guys are used to,but I'm still tired of it. I bet Ya'll are tired of the snow.


We're getting another 12-20 inches tonight.  You bet I'm tired of the snow.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Groovy. Thanks. I filled it out. I can always use another pair of safety glasses. I tend to lose safety glasses, sunglasses, and gloves pretty regularly.


As a matter of fact I lost my favorite pair sometime in the last week or two.

Thanks fo' the link!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> We're getting another 12-20 inches tonight.  You bet I'm tired of the snow.


 I can only imagine.......We don't get snow that often, but if we got as much as you have in the past week I would be tired of it also.:yes:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

william1978 said:


> I can only imagine.......We don't get snow that often, but if we got as much as you have in the past week I would be tired of it also.:yes:


 You guys still got hammered pretty good this last weekend didn't you? I was just across the mountain from Ashville and it looked like it was getting with it on the news saturday morning.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> You guys still got hammered pretty good this last weekend didn't you? I was just across the mountain from Ashville and it looked like it was getting with it on the news saturday morning.


 Yea just north of Charlotte got it, but I didn't see a single snowflake.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Filled it out, will report back here once the sample is received. 

I went to their website, and it appears to be a world-wide company. Lots of stuff: Safety wear, respirators, hearing protection, etc.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

I gave it a shot, will see if anything comes of it.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

I ordered the 700 with mirror tint!:thumbup1:


----------



## forqnc (May 5, 2009)

Filled it out also, let's see who reports back first having received there pair.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Seems odd Orange County Choppers are hawking free safety glasses and they NEVER wear them on the show when welding :no:

I don't trust anything "FREE"


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I just cheated the site and got 2 pairs!
OCC 700 Gray
OCC 700 clear


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Has anyone seen there safety glasses show up yet?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

We apologize for the inconvenience, this page is temporarily unavailable


... is what I get after clicking that link.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Doesn't matter anyhow. Nobody's gotten their free safety glasses anyhow. I think us guys that signed up for a pair just got on some mailing list, in reality. :thumbsup:

I wouldn't know, however, since I get about a metric sh!t ton of junk mail every day.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> We apologize for the inconvenience, this page is temporarily unavailable
> 
> 
> ... is what I get after clicking that link.


 They have spammed us.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I wouldn't know, however, since I get about a metric sh!t ton of junk mail every day.


 Man we must be getting the same junk.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i never got any weird emails, or anything in the mail at that. 

odd


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

no glasses, and no spam mail...
im willing to bet that the glasses will show up in a year


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> no glasses, and no spam mail...
> im willing to bet that the glasses will show up in a year


Yeah, but typically with these manufacturer freebies, it's just a month or two at the most. No big deal. I didn't spend anything, so if they gyp me, I really can't complain.

It is sort of a shame, though, since AO Safety is normally the brand I prefer to use. They make both stylish and comfortable safety glasses. Too bad they left us down.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, but typically with these manufacturer freebies, it's just a month or two at the most. No big deal. I didn't spend anything, so if they gyp me, I really can't complain.


yeah, sounds about right


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Well my spam really picked up about a week after I filled it out. No glasses either!
I didn't really think it was for real but I hoped it was. Oh well whats a little spam anyway. I never open it I just mark it spam and move on.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Did not get my glasses either!


----------

